# Prevent Sticky Notes from Opening at Startup



## bunjy (May 4, 2007)

I need help trying to figure out how to prevent Sticky Notes from opening on startup in Windows 7.

This Microsoft article talks about how to enable Sticky Notes to open when Windows 7 starts up, however, I cannot find the "Tools" menu referenced. Can anyone help?

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Open-Sticky-Notes


----------



## tomnorthwales (Jan 25, 2010)

is it pined to the toolbar? if so try unpinning it.


----------



## bunjy (May 4, 2007)

I checked and it's not pinned to the taskbar.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try any startup manager. They make it easy to control what starts with the machine without causing problems. And changes are reversible.

Startup Control Panel
MZ Startup Manager
Startup Control Panel (Exe version for Vista)
Emsa Startup Manager
EM Startup Manager
WheresJames Startup Manager

Startup Programs Reference


----------



## bunjy (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I'll try one out!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I like the first. It has tabs for the different start locations, you can uncheck to turn off, or delete and still recover from its "Recycle Bin". And you can edit and start programs from it. I prefer it to msconfig since too many people make the wrong changes there and get really messed up. It's just clearer and easier, to me at least. 

You should check it once in a while. If there are changes there that you don't know about, some bad guy may have moved into the neighborhood and is trying to start with Windows. Turning off that startup before you reboot can mean that the bad guy doesn't get the chance to install a driver or rootkit and really wreak havoc.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

bunjy. The link you have is to the Vista release, which is possibly why you could not find the "tols" path. This is the 7 page, which does not answer your query.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Using-Sticky-Notes

I think this is what you need to do.
Open Msconfig and then the startup tab

There you should see a reference to the sticky notes. (Or or possibly, but not likely, something relating to the "Tablet " functions - sorry, I do not use that) Uncheck the square.


----------

